# Mail können icht versendet werden



## turman (16. Nov. 2011)

Hallo,

bin neu hier bei ISP Config. Habe einen perfekten Server Debian6 Dovecot
aufgesetzt. Leider geht das Versenden der Email nicht. Habe im Logfile folgende Meldung gefunden:


Nov 16 21:30:02 zuse02 postfix/smtpd[31986]: cannot load Certificate Authority data: disabling TLS support

Nov 16 21:30:02 zuse02 postfix/smtpd[31986]: warning: TLS library problem: 31986:error:02001002:system library:fopen:No such file or directory:bss_file.c:126:fopen('/etc/postfix/ssl/cacert.pem','r'):

Nov 16 21:30:02 zuse02 postfix/smtpd[31986]: warning: TLS library problem: 31986:error:2006D080:BIO routines:BIO_new_file:no such file:bss_file.c:129:

Nov 16 21:30:02 zuse02 postfix/smtpd[31986]: warning: TLS library problem: 31986:error:0B084002:x509 certificate routines:X509_load_cert_crl_file:system lib:by_file.c:274:

Das SSL Verzeichnis ist nicht da, somit auch nicht die darin enthaltenen Dateien. Weiss jemand woran es liegen kann?

Ich danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## Till (17. Nov. 2011)

Um welche ISPConfig Version geht es denn?


----------



## turman (17. Nov. 2011)

Es geht umdie ISPConfig 3 Version. Aktuell vom Server Downloadserver heruntergeladen.


----------



## Till (17. Nov. 2011)

Ok. Die SSL keys liegen direkt im Verzeichnis /etc/postfix, also in keinem ssl Verzeichnis. Wahrscheinlich konnte openssl eine Angabe die Du während der Erzeugung der Keys gemacht hast nicht verarbeiten . Am besten keine Umlaute oder Sonderzeichen angeben, wenn Du ein SSL Cert erstellt. Du kannst das Zertifikat so neu erstellen:


```
cd /etc/postfix
openssl req -new -outform PEM -out smtpd.cert -newkey rsa:2048 -nodes -keyout smtpd.key -keyform PEM -days 3650 -x509
chmod o= smtpd.key
```


----------



## turman (17. Nov. 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> Ok. Die SSL keys liegen direkt im Verzeichnis /etc/postfix, also in keinem ssl Verzeichnis.


Die Keys liegen auch dort in diesem Verzeichnis, wie kommt es aber dann zum Fehler in den Logfiles. Irgend etwas schein doch dort bei der Einrichtung verkehrt gegangen zu sein.

Das Versenden über Squirrl Mail geht einwandfrei, aber der Mailer nimmt keine Email an. Weder von Außen über z.B. Outlook, noch über des Internet von anderen Servern.


----------



## Till (17. Nov. 2011)

> Die Keys liegen auch dort in diesem Verzeichnis


Nur der key oder auch das ssl cert? Erstelle es bitte neu, wie von mir oben beschrieben.

Dann schau mal in die postfix main.cf, ob dort ach auf den richtigen neuen key und das richte ssl cert verwiesen wird.



> Das Versenden über Squirrl Mail geht einwandfrei, aber der Mailer nimmt keine Email an. Weder von Außen über z.B. Outlook, noch über des Internet von anderen Servern.


Das hat wahrscheinlich nichts mit den SS Sachen zu tun, hattest Du ja bisher auch nicht erwähnt. Dazu muss es also noch andere Fehlermeldungen im mail log geben.


----------



## turman (17. Nov. 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> Nur der key oder auch das ssl cert? Erstelle es bitte neu, wie von mir oben beschrieben.
> 
> Dann schau mal in die postfix main.cf, ob dort ach auf den richtigen neuen key und das richte ssl cert verwiesen wird.
> 
> Das hat wahrscheinlich nichts mit den SS Sachen zu tun, hattest Du ja bisher auch nicht erwähnt. Dazu muss es also noch andere Fehlermeldungen im mail log geben.


Zertifikate neu erstellt, Pfade in der main.cf kontrolliert, zeigen auf cert und key.

hier mal den gesamten blog aus dem mail log:
Nov 17 18:35:33 zuse02 postfix/smtpd[5464]: connect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Nov 17 18:35:33 zuse02 postfix/smtpd[5464]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Nov 17 18:35:33 zuse02 postfix/smtpd[5464]: disconnect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Nov 17 18:40:09 zuse02 dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Nov 17 18:40:09 zuse02 dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Nov 17 18:40:09 zuse02 postfix/smtpd[5551]: cannot load Certificate Authority data: disabling TLS support
Nov 17 18:40:09 zuse02 postfix/smtpd[5551]: warning: TLS library problem: 5551:error:02001002:system library:fopen:No such file or directory:bss_file.c:126:fopen('/etc/postfix/ssl/cacert.pem','r'):
Nov 17 18:40:09 zuse02 postfix/smtpd[5551]: warning: TLS library problem: 5551:error:2006D080:BIO routines:BIO_new_file:no such file:bss_file.c:129:
Nov 17 18:40:09 zuse02 postfix/smtpd[5551]: warning: TLS library problem: 5551:error:0B084002:x509 certificate routines:X509_load_cert_crl_file:system lib:by_file.c:274:
Nov 17 18:40:09 zuse02 postfix/smtpd[5551]: connect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Nov 17 18:40:09 zuse02 postfix/smtpd[5551]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Nov 17 18:40:09 zuse02 postfix/smtpd[5551]: disconnect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Nov 17 18:41:01 zuse02 dovecot: pop3-login: Login: user=, method=PLAIN, rip=77.177.30.82, lip=62.75.191.92
Nov 17 18:41:01 zuse02 dovecot: POP3(michael@schling.de): Disconnected: Logged out top=0/0, retr=0/0, del=0/0, size=0
Nov 17 18:43:23 zuse02 dovecot: pop3-login: Login: user=, method=PLAIN, rip=77.177.30.82, lip=62.75.191.92, TLS
Nov 17 18:43:23 zuse02 dovecot: POP3(michael@schling.de): Disconnected: Logged out top=0/0, retr=0/0, del=0/0, size=0
Nov 17 18:44:21 zuse02 dovecot: pop3-login: Login: user=, method=PLAIN, rip=77.177.30.82, lip=62.75.191.92, TLS
Nov 17 18:44:21 zuse02 dovecot: POP3(michael@schling.de): Disconnected: Logged out top=0/0, retr=0/0, del=0/0, size=0
Nov 17 18:45:02 zuse02 dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Nov 17 18:45:02 zuse02 dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured


Das ist alles, der Rest wiederholt sich dann immer wieder.


----------



## Till (18. Nov. 2011)

im Obigern Log Ausschnitt ist keine einzige SMTP Verbindung von außen zu Deinem Mailserver dabei. Überrüf mal die A- und MX Records Deiner Domain oder aber der gepostete Ausschnitt ist aus einem Zeitraum wo keine Email von außen zugestellt wurde. Überprüfe das mail.log bitte mal direkt im /var/vmail Ordner und poste die Fehler die dort hinzukommen wenn Du versuchst über Outlook eine Email zu versenden.


----------

